# My Patriotic Resported 40'-41' Elgin



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## sad bike guy (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! is there a picture of Ed Snowden on the other side of the tank?


----------



## mike j (Jul 8, 2014)

Very nicely done, excellent  color distribution & love the tank. Great parade bike.


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks you, off and on it took me 3 months to restore. I don't know who Ed Snowden but sure know who God is.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 22, 2014)

Did someone mention Freedom! 'Murica!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice job!  Was the tank and guard plastic wrapped?


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2014)

Gabriel De Jesus Rivera said:


> I don't know who Ed Snowden but sure know who God is.




Great job on the bike. If only there were some way to find out who Ed Snowden was. This is no political comment one way or the other


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Great job on the bike. If only there were some way to find out who Ed Snowden was. This is no political comment one way or the other




I like the bike.Was snowden the designer?


----------



## Boris (Jul 23, 2014)

vincev said:


> I like the bike.Was snowden the designer?




Look it up!


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2014)

Why dont you just ell us Dave? Is he in America? Is he still alive?


----------



## mike j (Jul 24, 2014)

Evidently his 15 minutes of fame is long past.


----------

